# PC BSD 9 - Gnome not starting



## wenkep3 (May 21, 2012)

I recently updated PHP and now after I restarted the whole computer, Gnome will not start.  I receive the following errors:


```
Shared object "libpcre.so.0" not found, required by "libgthread-2.0.so.0"
```

and


```
Shared object "libpcre.so.0" not found, required by "gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders"
```

Here's the commands I executed to update PHP:

`# portsnap fetch extract`
`# portmaster php5`

During the updating process, libpcre is updated.  Anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## wblock@ (May 21, 2012)

Rebuild everything that is looking for the old version of pcre.


----------



## Ievgen (May 21, 2012)

I was going to create a separate post but I'd rather ask the question here.
Yesterday I upgraded x11/gnome2 and got numerous problems similar to the libpcre.so.0 problem. I'd like to know in general the root cause of such problems. Could someone describe why this is happening at all? What's going behind the scenes?


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2012)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20120214:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pcre
  AUTHOR: dougb@FreeBSD.org

  Until all dependent ports have been updated you should update pcre in
  a manner that will preserve its old shared library. For example:

  # portmaster -w devel/pcre
  or
  # portupgrade devel/pcre
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 21, 2012)

In this case, the problem is that a new version of pcre is built, but a bunch of software that depends on it is still set to look for the old version.  Because these other ports have not been updated to look for the newer pcre library, they fail to find it.  The UPDATING entry is a workaround that copies the old pcre library to /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg, where programs that need it will still be able to find it.  Rebuilding those ports manually should make them use the newer version.  pkg_libchk(1) from sysutils/bsdadminscript will identify ports that are missing libraries, showing which need to be rebuilt.  There's a forum post that describes the procedure here.


----------



## wenkep3 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  SirDice's answer solved my problem.


----------

